# Petco



## Baker (May 24, 2013)

Sounds like a really great opportunity


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sharon - if there were more teachers at these places who actually have trained more than 1 dog and have done as much as you have, I think people would have a vastly different opinion of petco teachers.


----------



## PiratesAndPups (Sep 24, 2013)

Wow, that's pretty awesome.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I would think more highly of Petco trainers if they were like you. You should do it and give a good education to the general public. Congrats!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## olliversmom (Mar 13, 2013)

I believe all things happen for a reason.
You were outside a pet store and now offered opportunity to be trainer.
Lol. That's awesome


----------



## MaureenM (Sep 20, 2011)

I think you should go for it too! Basic manners is one thing, and something I can find in our area much easier than competition obedience. If something like that was offered at our Pet-smart, I know I would have at least looked at it. The clients who finish up the basic might consider going on if the class is offered. And, you'd probably be a big benefit to their basic class with your knowledge. A couple weeks ago someone asked me if I was a dog trainer. (All we were doing was a long sit so I could take a picture of Finley). I kinda laughed and said no, we're just doing homework.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Do it! I know you were an awesome teacher for me when we split rentals. I learned a ton from you and always felt supported and respected (not too easy when the experience difference is so great between you and a mentee). I think you would be an amazing teacher for a group class. In fact, I've always wondered why you aren't already offering classes of some kind at one of the obedience centers in the area.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I had a friend who trained dogs for years at her local dog club. She needed some extra money so she trained for a while at Petco. You don't get to train the way you think it should be done. You train the way Petco wants it done. It might be how you would do it and it might not. Remember you are working for them and they have a training program in place and that is what you will be required to teach. Just ask about their methods first.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks for all the input 

I have decided not to take the manager up on his offer - I feel I could and do a very good job at it, I use methods based on Say Yes protocols, however I honestly get disturbed when people post slamming their trainers and do not wish to be on the receiving end.


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I know I'm late to the discussion but I own a training company and every time that I have ever spoken to a Petco or Petsmart trainer they have been miserable. The execs don't allow them to deviate from the assigned curriculum AT all. Even if they have a dog that is advancing quickly in private lessons they can't advance, and of course nothing REMOTELY punitive. If someone is having issue with timing a clicker... Doesn't matter! You can't do marker training instead of clicker training. And the schooling that most Petco trainers have is minimum, so trainers are not allowed to work with dogs with any behavioral issues... And that would get old fast. My local Petco actually refers clients to ME because they can't work with dogs that don't fit their mold. 

Anyway, not to bash those institutions, they have a place. Better that someone take their dog to training there than nowhere, that's for sure. If you are interested in training, though, I'd volunteer to assist and observe a local trainer. That could quickly turn into a job offer!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I do not have a high desire to train for money. I have trained for local clubs and for certain interested folks on a volunteer basis.

I perhaps was not clear, my apologies for this - the manager's offer was not for manners classes but rather for competition classes since he sees a need to expand their current offerings.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I can't imagine where you'd find the time!


----------

